# Spouse functional English proof



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Can anyone guide me Is a letter from school enough for functional English proof for spouse or college certificate is better?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Can anyone guide me Is a letter from school enough for functional English proof for spouse or college certificate is better?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


If you can get both or eithr of them on a letter is valid. However, it depends on the Case officer which one he would ask so if you get both that is enough .


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> If you can get both or eithr of them on a letter is valid. However, it depends on the Case officer which one he would ask so if you get both that is enough .


Ok thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

@Sansu83 would the letter from university work for spouse while she attended university 10 years ago and not working since we got married. 
A friend told me he submitted the letter for his wife obtained from her university about course taught in English language but CO asked them to obtain IELTS or PTE since she is no more working and out of English practice. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Can anyone guide me Is a letter from school enough for functional English proof for spouse or college certificate is better?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Would you mind mention what letter from school or certificate from college you are referring here.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

theariezman said:


> @Sansu83 would the letter from university work for spouse while she attended university 10 years ago and not working since we got married.
> A friend told me he submitted the letter for his wife obtained from her university about course taught in English language but CO asked them to obtain IELTS or PTE since she is no more working and out of English practice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


I am not sure about the English practice, I have seen college letter worked for many regardless of working nonworking, I think it is more to do with CO reviewing your case, In my situation University option was the last so tried PTE first.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> I am not sure about the English practice, I have seen college letter worked for many regardless of working nonworking, I think it is more to do with CO reviewing your case, In my situation University option was the last so tried PTE first.


I believe it's case to case and very much depends on CO as well.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## INH (Jul 31, 2016)

If spouse has given the English evidence test (IELTS) more than 1 year ago and secured a COMPETENT level, then will this be considered as an evidence for Dependent's English.

Note: I know functional english requires test to be taken within 12 months. In my case, spouse has COMPETENT english (atleast 6 in all) but almost 2 year old TRF. I am not using any partner skill points.

COMPETENT English : Requires test to be written within 3 yrs.
FUNCTIONAL English : Requires test to be written within 12 months.

Can someone please advise.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

For the dependent applicant on a skilled visa (e.g. 189), DIBP uses the definition of Functional English. So the test cannot be more than 12 months old.


----------



## INH (Jul 31, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> For the dependent applicant on a skilled visa (e.g. 189), DIBP uses the definition of Functional English. So the test cannot be more than 12 months old.


Yes, I get your point. But, COMPETENT > FUNCTIONAL.
Within 12 months is only needed for Functional. For Competent, it is 3 yrs.

Hope you understand my concern.


----------



## Pintar (Oct 28, 2017)

INH said:


> If spouse has given the English evidence test (IELTS) more than 1 year ago and secured a COMPETENT level, then will this be considered as an evidence for Dependent's English.
> 
> Note: I know functional english requires test to be taken within 12 months. In my case, spouse has COMPETENT english (atleast 6 in all) but almost 2 year old TRF. I am not using any partner skill points.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same situation. Can you please share your experience? My wife has competent english (IELTS each band 6+, average 7). This is way higher than functional english, but test result is nearly 2 years old. 

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pintar said:


> I have exactly the same situation. Can you please share your experience? My wife has competent english (IELTS each band 6+, average 7). This is way higher than functional english, but test result is nearly 2 years old.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Your results may be the moon, but you are using them to satisfy the functional English requirements 
So I would say that they would have to undertaken within 1 year of the visa lodgement

In all probability, you may not even need the scores to prove functional English
School and college English medium study are also sufficient to prove the same with some Minor conditions 

Have you explored and exhausted that route ?

Cheers


----------

